# Frage zu: "Angeln an der Adria"



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. April 2007)

hallo,
über pfingsten fahre ich 2 wochen an die adria, in richtung bibione...
ich möchte vom strand aus fischen...
zur info, meine angelrute hat ein wurfgewicht von 20-50g und sie ist 3,00m lang...ich bin aber nicht perfekt ausgestattet...

jetzt wollte ich gerne wissen auf was ich in dieser gegend fischen kann (es sollten gut zu beangelnde fische sein und sie sollten auch nicht zu groß sein...denn meine schnurstärke reicht von 0,20-0,30 mm) außerdem angele ich erst seit kurzem...zudem habe ich haken in der größe: 1-18 

mir wurde folgende montage empfohlen: hauptschnur, dann einen wirbel drann, ca. 20 cm vor dem wirbel einen "seitenarm" anknoten, der ca. 30 cm lang ist...an das ende einen weiteren wirbel... an diesen ein sog. tellerblei mit öse.
dann nathürlich noch ds vorfach mit dem haken in den erstgenannten wirbel einhängen...
da ich bleie über 50g eher nicht benutzen kann, halten sich meine würfe in eher humanen weiten...
außerdem könnte ich mit meiner rute aus stabilitätsgründen gar keine größeren fische landen...



was würdet ihr mir in betracht auf diese kriterien für eine fischart empfehlen, die ich beangeln könnte???
(ich hoffe, dass ich diese dann auch auf´em grill bruzzzzzeln kann:g ) - wenn nicht wäre aber auch egal...


dazu kommt schon die nächste frage: kann ich in dem genannten gebiet überhaupt "einfach so" angeln (ohne fischereischein, oder genehmigung)???





über die eine oder andere antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen!



______________________________________

mfg Stefan


----------



## Acipenser (24. April 2007)

*AW: Frage zu: "Angeln an der Adria"*

Bibione klngt nach Italien. Bin kein Experte für diese Region, aber schau mal hier nach http://www.wrackangeln.de/italien-meeresangeln.0.html. Vielleicht ist da ein Hinweis für Dich dabei.

Neben den dort genannten Meerbrassen gibts vielleicht ja auch Meeräschen. Die siehst Du in Rudeln durch die Gegend schwimmen. Halte einfach die Augen auf. Die Meeräsche wird im allgemeinen mit Brotflocken gefangen. Schau mal, wie es die Einheimischen machen.

Petri


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Frage zu: "Angeln an der Adria"*

danke erstmal,#6 
die seite hat mir echt weiter geholfen!!!






______________________
mfg Stefan



|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 
|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 
|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## LUKA$ (25. April 2007)

*AW: Frage zu: "Angeln an der Adria"*

Wenn es um Meeräschen geht wür dich sagen du nimst ne ganz einfache Montage!!!
(Hauptschnur-Stopperblei-Perle-Pose-Bleie-Wirbel-Haken
(größe10-12)-Köder Mais,Brot,Maden....)
Ich hab geschrieben einfache Montage was aber nicht heißen soll das dieser Fisch leicht zu überlisten ist, da er sehr scheu ist!!!
Falls von den oben gennaten ködern nichts funktioneiren sollte kannst du es immernoch mit winzigen Spinner versuchen was mit deiner rute aber ziemlich schwer wird diese auf distanz zu bringen.
Die besten Orte für Meeräschen sind Häfen und Flussmündungen aber auch Felsen
So ich hoffe ich konnte dir ebenfalls weiter Helfen!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Frage zu: "Angeln an der Adria"*

hallo LUKA$,
die montage, die du mir enpfohlen hast.......da kommt eine pose drin vor....naja eigentlich hatte ich nicht vor mit posen zu angeln.....aber egal.....
an besten finde ich die montage:"hauptschnur => wirbel => daran ein tellerblei mit öse (ca 50g bei meiner rute) => ca. 20 cm vor diesen wirbel einen seitenarm anknoten (bild des knotens hier: http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/attach...tachmentid=708 ) => den seitenarm ca. 30 cm lang machen und an dessen ende einen weiteren wirbel anknoten
=>an diesen wirbel das vorfach mit dem hacken anknoten."

(ich denke man könnte das blei und den haken auch tauschen, bzw. an den jeweils anderen wirbel anbringen)



______________________

mfg Stefan


----------



## LUKA$ (25. April 2007)

*AW: Frage zu: "Angeln an der Adria"*

Hi Stefan,
das mit der Pose wusste ich nicht aber wie gesagt falls du auf Meeräschen angeln (was ich Persönlich für am besten halte) willst würd ich dir umbedingt zu einer Posenmontage raten weil diese Fische wirklich unheimlich Scheu sind ausserdem rate ich dir dringend zu einer Polbrille diese war bei unserem letzten urlaub in dem ich Meeräschen beagelt hab unerlässlich!!!!!!
Je wärmer und Sonniger dass Wetter ist um so besser werden die bedingungen!!!!
*Das würde ich machen*: Ich würde meine oben genannte Posenmontage nehmen, mir einen Hafen,eine Mole oder etwas ähnliches suchen und dort mit Hilfe der Polbrille aussschau nach Meeräschen halten!!!
Dort kannst du dann variieren zwischen den Ködern was am besten fängt also mein Tipp ist das Hafen angeln (was auch schon in Acipensers Link empholen wird) und nicht wie du es vor hasst vom Strand aus Fische zu fangen da du mit deiner Rute nicht auf ausreichende Distanz kommen wirst, würde warscheinlich auch dein erfolg eher mager ausfallen!!!


----------



## Acipenser (25. April 2007)

*AW: Frage zu: "Angeln an der Adria"*

Thema Meeräsche: ich war vor einigen Jahren mal in Westkapelle / Niederlande. Vom Steg aus hat dort einer mit heftigem Tackle und 6er lindgrünem Oktopus 2 wunderschöne Meeräschen rausgezogen. Da ich nichts anderes hatte, habe ich ein Heringspaternoster angeknüpft und winzige Fischstückchen drangemacht und dicht an den Pollern leicht auf und ab bewegt.
Darauf hatte ich tatsächlich auch 2 schöne Bisse, die ich aber nicht verwerten konnte. Also: beste Haken und einfach mal etwas ausprobieren. Wird schon schiefgehen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Frage zu: "Angeln an der Adria"*



> Stefan3838 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > LUKA$ schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Acipenser (26. April 2007)

*AW: Frage zu: "Angeln an der Adria"*

Eine Polarisations-Brille. Sie filtert die Streustrahlung aus und Du kannst erkennen, was unter der Wasseroberfläche ist.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Frage zu: "Angeln an der Adria"*

hallo,#h 
ich werde mir warscheinlich eher nicht so ne Polarisations-Brille kaufen aber interessieren würde es mich trotzdem:
was kostet so ne brille?
wo bekomme ich eine her?



um noch mal auf meine oben genannte frage zurückzukommen, kann ich in meiner genannten gegend ohne angelschein bzw. gehnemigung angeln??? - wenn nein was kostet so eine???



____________________
PS: LUKA$ dein spruch ist super!!! (Löwe und Gazelle)!!!!|bla: 
in meiner "Sprüchranking" ist der ganz oben!!!!:g 
aber es sind en paar schreibfehler drin!!! - egal!!!!


----------



## Acipenser (27. April 2007)

*AW: Frage zu: "Angeln an der Adria"*

Also ich habe meine beim Optiker gekauft und an die 50,-- Euro dafür bezahlt. Man kann auch erheblich mehr dafür bezahlen (mein Optiker hier wollte mir Zeugs ab 150 Euronen andrehen). Ein gut sortierter Angelladen hat so etwas auch im Sortiment. Egel wo Du kaufst, achte auf Qualität.

Wegen Lizenz schaue ich mal, kriegen wir raus.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Frage zu: "Angeln an der Adria"*

danke,
wie gesagt ich werde hoffentlich auch ohne diese brille was fangen!!!|rolleyes 
und der zweite dank, dass du mal wegen der lizenz schaust, falls man eine braucht




_______________
mfg Stefan

#h #h #h #h #h


----------



## LUKA$ (27. April 2007)

*AW: Frage zu: "Angeln an der Adria"*

@stefan
tja, wenn du auch ne gute signatur finden willst einfach ma nen bissl im i-net suchen!!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Frage zu: "Angeln an der Adria"*

gut, aber 1 schreibfehler ist immer noch drin, ich will ja nicht sagen, dass ich besser und fehlerfrei schreibe, aber in der Signatur sollte es sitzen: Zeile 3 , 2. wort "morgen" schreibt man groß...:g 


_____________________

mfg Stefan


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Frage zu: "Angeln an der Adria"*



LUKA$ schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> das mit der Pose wusste ich nicht aber wie gesagt falls du auf Meeräschen angeln (was ich Persönlich für am besten halte) willst würd ich dir umbedingt zu einer Posenmontage raten weil diese Fische wirklich unheimlich Scheu sind ausserdem rate ich dir dringend zu einer Polbrille diese war bei unserem letzten urlaub in dem ich Meeräschen beagelt hab unerlässlich!!!!!!
> Je wärmer und Sonniger dass Wetter ist um so besser werden die bedingungen!!!!
> *Das würde ich machen*: Ich würde meine oben genannte Posenmontage nehmen, mir einen Hafen,eine Mole oder etwas ähnliches suchen und dort mit Hilfe der Polbrille aussschau nach Meeräschen halten!!!
> Dort kannst du dann variieren zwischen den Ködern was am besten fängt also mein Tipp ist das Hafen angeln (was auch schon in Acipensers Link empholen wird) und nicht wie du es vor hasst vom Strand aus Fische zu fangen da du mit deiner Rute nicht auf ausreichende Distanz kommen wirst, würde warscheinlich auch dein erfolg eher mager ausfallen!!!







deine idee mit der posenmontage geht mir nicht mehr aus dem kopf!!!#t  mir würden eigentlich von fast allen eine grundmontage, also ohne pose empfohlen... beschreibung siehe oben!!! die pose taumelt doch viel zu stark auf den wellen herum!!! oder sehe ich das falsch??????


________________
mfg Stefan


----------



## felix181 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu: "Angeln an der Adria"*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Egel wo Du kaufst, achte auf Qualität.


Lege 2 der gleichen Polbrillen übereinander (90°) und drehe dann die Gläser. Jetzt sollte sich die Druchsicht zwischen ganz schwarz und neutral bewegen - dann passt die Qualität.


----------



## LUKA$ (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu: "Angeln an der Adria"*

@ stefan das mit dem wellengang ist in häfen usw. mit sicherheit nicht so schlimm!!!!!


----------



## Mekiboarders (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zu: "Angeln an der Adria"*

Mit Sbirolino kannst du auch sehr weite Würfe erzielen.
mfg mekiboarders


----------

